# ***OFFICIAL*** Conor McGregor vs. Dustin Poirier Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Featherweight bout: 145 pounds*















​


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Conor is an interesting character, and let's be honest - a fun and talented fighter. I like watching Poirier as well, but I'm more interested in seeing Conor advance in his career. 

Another great fight either way.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Agree it is good for the fans if Conor wins. I'll be surprised if Conor walks through Dustin. Can't wait for this one


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'm a tad bit surprised at the odds on this one. I figured it'd be a bit closer than a -250 conor advantage. I want him to win, but hope he doesn't sleep on Poirier. I think he's incredibly talented and could be a future champion for sure. I'm incredibly psyched for this fight. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm very split on this.

Poirier has been tagged in his last couple fights. I think Conor should be able to tag and finish him. 

If it goes to the ground, I think Poirier will get the sub. He's pretty damn slick on the ground. 

I'll be seeing this fight live, and I'm more pumped for this than the rest of the card.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm really intrigued by this fight. Proirier is a step above everyone else Conor has fought so far.

I want McGregor to win, so im going with him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Should be an awesome fight. I have Dustin taking it.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

I believe the hype. Conor by TKO


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

We all know that this should be the main event.

Also Irish king by whatever he wants.:thumb02:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MK. said:


> *We all know that this should be the main event.*
> 
> Also Irish king by whatever he wants.:thumb02:



It will be the main event. Only they will call it co-main, though.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dustin will get emotional, try to brawl and pay for it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive got no fecking idea. I really dont.:confused02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Dustin will get emotional, try to brawl and pay for it.


Or he could sit Conor down.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I really want to see Conor humbled by Dustin, but we'll see if the Irishman's legit or not.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Somebody by TKO.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm just gonna shut up and watch this fight very closely.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

I always want the more exciting fighter to win. This time however I will make an exception for the simple reason of observing Conno'ts rhetoric after he loses. I can't wait to hear him talk after a loss. Should be comedy gold in whatever direction he decides to take it.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I have little use for Connor, but I feel he'll win this. Poirier seems like he's been talked up a bit too much leading up to this fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Usually I'm against brash talking fighters, but Connor's story and rise resonates with me. He doesn't fight defensively, he doesn't back track, and he does exactly what he says. To me that's s1 with supreme confidence and potentially championship qualities down the road. During the press conference staredown DP did look reserved. I think CM will overwhelm DP to a TKO win by the end of the 1st or 2nd round. He fights at an incredible pace that nobody can keep up. Dude goes the full 'sprint'...I dunno how he does it. If he could theoretically keep that up for five rounds then he would be up there with Nick Diaz, Cain and GSP in terms of conditioning.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

The Irish king will smash Poirer. His striking is ELITE. Poirer's already mentally defeated. McGregor genuinely believes he's the best fighter in the world, he has a confidence about him you only see once in a blue moon. I think he's some thing special personally.

He's not in the UFC to take part, he's here to take over.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The Irish king will smash Poirer. His striking is ELITE. Poirer's already mentally defeated. McGregor genuinely believes he's the best fighter in the world, he has a confidence about him you only see once in a blue moon. I think he's some thing special personally.
> 
> He's not in the UFC to take part, he's here to take over.


Dustin, is that you? :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The Irish king will smash Poirer. His striking is ELITE. Poirer's already mentally defeated. McGregor genuinely believes he's the best fighter in the world, he has a confidence about him you only see once in a blue moon. I think he's some thing special personally.
> 
> He's not in the UFC to take part, he's here to take over.


His striking isn't really that "elite" he's a southpaw with a good bully lead hand and a good timing that's about it.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> His striking isn't really that "elite" he's a southpaw with a good bully lead hand and a good timing that's about it.


Eh. I would say elite. He comes from weird angles, has great kicks, great counters, times things well, and has KO power. I'm not sure how much more elite you can get at a lighter weight.

Aldo comes to mind. But just because Connor isn't Aldo striking level doesn't mean he's not a better striker than 95% of the division.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Eh. I would say elite. He comes from weird angles, has great kicks, great counters, times things well, and has KO power. I'm not sure how much more elite you can get at a lighter weight.
> 
> Aldo comes to mind. But just because Connor isn't Aldo striking level doesn't mean he's not a better striker than 95% of the division.


I don't think a guy can truly comment either way until we see Conor fight a talented striker. So far he has been pitted against guys that a good striker should pick apart. 

Poirier will be a decent step up in competition for Conor. I am looking forward to this fight as it will tell us if Conor is as good as the hype says he is or it will hopefully shut him up...


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

420atalon said:


> I don't think a guy can truly comment either way until we see Conor fight a talented striker. So far he has been pitted against guys that a good striker should pick apart.
> 
> Poirier will be a decent step up in competition for Conor. I am looking forward to this fight as it will tell us if Conor is as good as the hype says he is or it will hopefully shut him up...



Yes and no. Just because he hasn't fought top guys doesn't mean he can't do what he can do. He moves to well to get tagged loads so I think the main question is his chin, and maybe cardio/heart which I don't think will be an issue


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

His ground game/wrestling/gas tank is all up for debate but I think if there is one thing you can say without question about Conor is that his striking IS Elite.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I don't think a guy can truly comment either way until we see Conor fight a talented striker. So far he has been pitted against guys that a good striker should pick apart.
> 
> Poirier will be a decent step up in competition for Conor. I am looking forward to this fight as it will tell us if Conor is as good as the hype says he is or it will hopefully shut him up...


You can say the same thing about some of the guys Silva fought. Does it make what he did any less brilliant?

It will be interesting to see how he fares against top competition though. I don't think because they fed him lower guys means you should discredit how amazing some of his striking has been.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Life B Ez said:


> His striking isn't really that "elite" he's a southpaw with a good bully lead hand and a good timing that's about it.


http://fightland.vice.com/blog/jack-slack-conor-mcgregor-is-the-future-of-mixed-martial-arts

Get educated.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hype train is about to finally be derailed


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

McGregor's bad ground game is the most random made up thing in MMA.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> McGregor's bad ground game is the most random made up thing in MMA.


Bispings glass chin says hello :thumb02:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> McGregor's bad ground game is the most random made up thing in MMA.


It's not quite as big a myth as Cheick Kong having no wrestling. Dude has won so many fights using take downs and GNP and people insist he has zero wrestling ability.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> Bispings glass chin says hello :thumb02:


Bisping just doesn't have a good chin. He can get rocked fairly easily by a heavy hitting....but they're a heavy hitter at the end of the day, it's kind of what they do. It's not really cost him too much. Hendo could have knocked out Mount Rushmore with the H-Bomb and Vitor is a KO specialist too.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> It's not quite as big a myth as Cheick Kong having no wrestling. Dude has won so many fights using take downs and GNP and people insist he has zero wrestling ability.


I think Kongo being Frances most feared striker is the biggest myth hah


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

Don't see either being finished. Expect it to be close on points. The judges man-love for McGregor will sway the decision his way.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Dustin Poirier got robbed and the fight didnt even happen yet. Awesome.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

^^ hahaha. Couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

^^ hahaha. Couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

loci said:


> Don't see either being finished. Expect it to be close on points. The judges man-love for McGregor will sway the decision his way.


I agree. I'm tired of seeing McGregor winning all these close decisions. :serious01:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Brimage actually beat McGregor on points.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well we know his mouth is epic..


I cant pick who I think will win, Im leaning Poirier's way but that might just be because I dont like all the lip service. 

I love it when a guy that ways less than my towel after a shower says they are the best fighter in the world lol.

Oh rly? go slap Jones in the face and call his mother a whore, if you win that fight then Ill concede your the best.

There's figuratively speaking and then there is reality and sometimes people have a hard time distinguishing between the two.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Brimage actually beat McGregor on points.


So did Brandao... What gives? :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hell even Cole Miller got the nod from the judges.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

You'd have to think Poirier is shitting himself right now. Biggest fight of his life against a guy who clearly has a much better repertoire of skills. 
Green shakes won't save you now Dustin!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> You'd have to think Poirier is shitting himself right now. Biggest fight of his life against a guy who clearly has a much better repertoire of skills.
> Green shakes won't save you now Dustin!


Fantastic. I was banging on about Conor being the man for ages, while he was in Cage Warriors, but now you've made me hate him. Damn you!

Dustin is awesome. He is fully sure he'll beat McGregor, as McGregor's an untested fighter who isn't proven against anywhere near the level Dustin is,


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Fantastic. I was banging on about Conor being the man for ages, while he was in Cage Warriors, but now you've made me hate him. Damn you!
> 
> Dustin is awesome. He is fully sure he'll beat McGregor, as McGregor's an untested fighter who isn't proven against anywhere near the level Dustin is,


Fans are so fickle these days! 

Proven Schmoven. In Conors case its not about the names he's beat, you can see from watching him he's outstanding. The same way you know Gunnar is outstanding as is Machida, just from the high levels of technique on show. Poirier as far as I can see doesn't have those high levels, he knows it and Conor knows it. Any my 420,000 credits knows it!!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You can see from watching Dustin that he destroyed Brandao just as effortlessly as Conor did.

Gunnar isn't outstanding imo. He was in my sig after his first fight in UFC (before Conor was) but his last fight was very unimpressive imo. Zak Cummings was it?

Machida is a million times better than both Conor and Gunnar, athough imo Machida is a million times better than Aldo.

You say Poirier doesn't have those high levels.

Dustin beat Diego just 50 seconds later than McGregor, by KO.

Poirier sbmitted Max Holloway in one round.

Dustin also was the first to beat Josh Grispi in how long (shine removed due to Grispi's losing streak, but the fight was still big at that time).

Now don't get me wrong, I reckon Conor stops him and it's huge, but don't be so quick to downplay Poirier just because McGregor's Irish.

And remember, your bet is that Conor finishes Dustin in under 4:05 of the first round.


----------



## Goopus (Feb 2, 2010)

I've got Poirier by D'arce late in the first or early in the second.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Now don't get me wrong, I reckon Conor stops him and it's huge, but don't be so quick to downplay Poirier just because McGregor's Irish.
> 
> And remember, your bet is that Conor finishes Dustin in under 4:05 of the first round.


I remember the bet well my friend! Lets not pretend Im downplaying Poiriers chances because of the nationality of Conor. i don't think Dustin has the goods for this fight simple as that, Conor is better in every area, maybe submissions aside. He will prove it on Saturday. Betting on a first round knockout might have a touch of the green tinted glasses, but theres f'all else to cheer about right now!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I have come to the conclusion that Conor is the most entertaining smack talker I've ever seen. It's so genuine and he has a way with words. I just love watching him speak. I find myself laughing a lot.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

This is Conor's fight to lose, IMO, although it won't be easy. He's a talented scrapper and entertaining as hell. Good for the fans!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I watched the countdown show last night. If I were Poirier I'd be pissed. It was very VERY obvious who the UFC is hoping wins this as all of the editing and screen time was heavily weighted in Conor's favour.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Dana spent a LOT of time hanging out and socializing with McGregor, the way he seperated the two after the stare down he gave a pat on the butt to Conor as if to say "well done".


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

So what ?? If Dustin wants to shut Dana up he should beat mcgregor. 
I don't know I feel like I've seen enough from porrier to think he's winning this.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/blog/mma/post/_/id/21207/poirier-on-mcgregor-ufc-bromance?

According to the report, the UFC have put Connor in the presidential suite of one of their hotels in the week leading up to the fight. Whereas Poirier and his two trainers were put in a standard room with one spare bed and a cot.

I really like Connor and want him to win... but that right there is some f*ucked up shit. The UFC are doing everything possible to help Connor win.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Soojooko said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/mma/post/_/id/21207/poirier-on-mcgregor-ufc-bromance?
> 
> According to the report, the UFC have put Connor in the presidential suite of one of their hotels in the week leading up to the fight. Whereas Poirier and his two trainers were put in a standard room with one spare bed and a cot.
> 
> I really like Connor and want him to win... but that right there is some f*ucked up shit. The UFC are doing everything possible to help Connor win.


I dunno how putting Connor in a luxury suite will help him win a fist fight in a cage. The UFC are obviously showing favouritism towards Conor and clearly want him to win, but they're not doing any thing to actually help him win.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Isn't the whole suite thing a contract issue? 
I don't think it was like. We have porrier here. Throw him with peasants. We have conor here hand him heaven.. 
No! I'm sure it's a contract thing. 
Still the way they're treating conor makes me want porrier to pull through. Actually everything that happened leading up to this fight made me favor porrier


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

prospect said:


> Isn't the whole suite thing a contract issue?
> I don't think it was like. We have porrier here. Throw him with peasants. We have conor here hand him heaven..
> No! I'm sure it's a contract thing.
> Still the way they're treating conor makes me want porrier to pull through. Actually everything that happened leading up to this fight made me favor porrier


Having Conor chill with Dana and Lorenzo Fertita in a luxury suite is a contract thing? I highly doubt that.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/mma/post/_/id/21207/poirier-on-mcgregor-ufc-bromance?
> 
> According to the report, the UFC have put Connor in the presidential suite of one of their hotels in the week leading up to the fight. Whereas Poirier and his two trainers were put in a standard room with one spare bed and a cot.
> 
> I really like Connor and want him to win... but that right there is some f*ucked up shit. The UFC are doing everything possible to help Connor win.


Sssshhhhhhh!


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

If it's not then I hope Dana and the ufc get some serious heat for it


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I dunno how putting Connor in a luxury suite will help him win a fist fight in a cage. The UFC are obviously showing favouritism towards Conor and clearly want him to win, but they're not doing any thing to actually help him win.


I dont agree. A fighters comfort in the week leading up to the fight is pretty important. In the last week, training is cut back and the fighters get the final weight off. That last week involves relaxation and lots of sleep. Some training to maintain sharpness but nowhere near the level of the main camp. Your environment during this week is important in my opinion.

Putting Poirier and his two trainers in a 2 bed room with a cot bed sucks.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

You might be right soojooko in that environment effects the mentality. But that could very much work for porrier. Conor is at an all time best right now. He's being treated like a world champion while porrier is being treated like a nobody. Porrier is hungry. Porrier is gonna kill conor . End of the story


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If the report is 100% accurate, then that is a shitty move by Dana and co.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

prospect said:


> You might be right soojooko in that environment effects the mentality. But that could very much work for porrier. Conor is at an all time best right now. He's being treated like a world champion while porrier is being treated like a nobody. Porrier is hungry. Porrier is gonna kill conor . End of the story


Agreed.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

prospect said:


> You might be right soojooko in that environment effects the mentality. But that could very much work for porrier. Conor is at an all time best right now. He's being treated like a world champion while porrier is being treated like a nobody. Porrier is hungry. Porrier is gonna kill conor . End of the story


Quite the opposite I believe. Dustin will be bitter and jealous. He's already said he's never disliked a guy more then Conor before a fight. He's full of emotion inside even if his expression doesn't show it. The fight has already been won before they've even entered the ring. Plan has worked perfectly if you ask me!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rooting for Dustin simply because if Conor loses, especially if he gets finished the aftermath will be hilarious. 

It is a pretty even fight, and Dustin's fighting style does play into Conor's strengths, from what I've seen of him, Conor has nice stand up and he's pretty quick but Dustin is tough and gritty and has a nice ground game that could give Conor some problems.

I'd say it's fifty/fifty but if Dustin fights like he did in his last fight Conor will tee off on him.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Have a feeling McGregor is a technically better fighter with more options on the feet. Poirier is better on the ground but he has to find a way to get it there. Not sure if he has the power to make the difference either. I see a connor decision.

Say what you will about his cockiness, McGregor makes some intersting points about constantly improving your game and incorporaing new things into your style and evolving. He made some intersting points about how alot of guys jus plateau and try to maintain their level because its been working, rather than innovationg.

He's not a guy who gets by just on his mouth, hes dedicated and passionate about the game. Now, lets see if he ever fights a wrestler...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok...peeps who are rooting for Notorious. Time to show solidarity and GO ALL IN! My first bet since his last fight in Dublin!


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I really think that Dustin is taking this. But my ******* balls are telling to go all in on conor.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

When in doubt always think with ur ballz or gut for that matter...win or lose! You see a hottie on the street and think man I would luv to get to know her. If you don't have the ballz to hit her up then you'll ALWAYS think back and say what if...Carpe Diem!


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Convincing!! 
I'm So sorry porrier But ... 
All in sucka !!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> When in doubt always think with ur ballz or gut for that matter...win or lose! You see a hottie on the street and think man I would luv to get to know her. If you don't have the ballz to hit her up then you'll ALWAYS think back and say what if...Carpe Diem!


I agree with No Mercy!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Just watched that whole clip. Brought me back to my childhood. Cheers, Rifle.
As far as Conor vs Dustin is concerned I like them both , but have an affinity towards the brash Irishman that I haven't had for someone in awhile. imma hug dose nuts for awhile. Problem is, Poirier is +250 or so. That's ridiculous value in my eyes. Hard to ignore, and the degenerate in me wants me to take a piece of it. $20 on Dustin to win $50 profit or $50 to win $20 on Conor? (ignoring commission by sports book of course) For a fight I think is pretty close 8/10 times, that's an easy decision. However, my emotions don't want me betting against Conor and cheering a bet instead Lol. Maybe i'll bet on someone winning by sub or equally unlikely that pays well and just enjoy the fight. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I watched Hannah Montana in my childhood


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

prospect said:


> I watched Hannah Montana in my childhood



Hannah Montana is dead, RIP. She was murdered by Miley Cyrus in a gruesome manner.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Hannah Montana is dead, RIP. She was murdered by Miley Cyrus in a gruesome manner.


I'm really not sure which version of that retched girl is more hideous.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> Quite the opposite I believe. Dustin will be bitter and jealous. He's already said he's never disliked a guy more then Conor before a fight. He's full of emotion inside even if his expression doesn't show it. The fight has already been won before they've even entered the ring. Plan has worked perfectly if you ask me!


Yin and yang. Conor is either confident or over confident as a result. Or Dustin is mentally rattled or motivated as a result.

I think the fact we are speculating about such a thing shows how interested we are in the fight, and we all know who we have to thank for that!

What I thought was interesting was how on embedded they showed all the fighters pre cut weights EXCEPT Conors. Poirier cuts quite abit of weight. 

To be honest I think Conor is well and truly in Dustins head. Not saying he's scared, more that he is angry and unsettled. He doesn't seem the type to break though. This fight will answer so many questions. Can't wait


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm rooting for Poirier. 
Purely for the tears from all the "guys" with a man-crush for McGregor.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I like McGregor but his hype train needs to be derailed


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Hannah Montana is dead, RIP. She was murdered by Miley Cyrus in a gruesome manner.


Pft. How would Miley even meet Hannah?! 
Seriously bro, be reasonable here


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

If Dustin Wins , should he get a title fight ? or atleast a fight with Cub and the winner between cub and him gets the title fight ?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I say get him to fight Chad for the interim title if he wins.. we all know Aldo is gonna get his limbs cut off


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Conor wears weird European tighty whities. I may have to root against him.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Conor wears weird European tighty whities. I may have to root against him.


Look deep inside yourself, grab your masculinity by the balls and tell me he doesn't look bloody sexy in them. You tell me that and you mean it... Can't do it, can you?


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Conor is long overdue a good ol' fashioned humbling. Let's go Poirier!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


>


God damn, that tattoo is utterly shite.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Brock approves of it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Wow, what an amazing fight this should be. This whole card has me jacked. I give the edge to Conor because of his more aggressive, crisp striking. Look for Conor to land some very nasty kicks. This fight will catch fire immediately. If McGregor TKO's Dustin with ease, we have a new featherweight contender ladies and gentleman...


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Just a few hours to go!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Conor outbursts can be related more to his personality rather than his confidence. Cain Velásquez, Aldo, GSP, Weidman, for example, are all confident men and you don't see them making all this circus.

I understand some people just love this kind of approach to fights and I agree Conor has very entertaining promising skills, but I shall root for him only after somebody humbles him down. Hopefully Poirier can do it tonight.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

I like this fight. If Conor wins, his fans won't bother me as much anymore because Poirier is a very good win, and if Conor loses, they should calm down a little. It's a win win in my eyes.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

It is standard UFC hyping. Cub beats Dustin. Is on a long streak vs. top guys. Is due a shot. What do they do? Give him Frankie. 

Conor is on a little streak vs. not near the quality of guys. Gets Dustin...and if he wins will get a title shot. 

Not saying Conor isn't legit. But it is funny how they use things like "lost 2 out of 3" when talking Nate. Or not being sold on Hunt. But when a guy like Conor comes around a win over DP automatically means the world all of a sudden. hahaha

I have Conor winning. Not sure about his actual ground game. But he seems to be very good in teh balance department. Very explosive in scrambles. The way he reversed Diego when he tried to trip him was pretty sweet. Seems like a natural in that respect. I think his base will prove to be very good, not really allowing DP to test his guard or anything.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Conor outbursts can be related more to his personality rather than his confidence. Cain Velásquez, Aldo, GSP, Weidman, for example, are all confident men and you don't see them making all this circus.
> 
> I understand some people just love this kind of approach to fights and I agree Conor has very entertaining promising skills, but I shall root for him only after somebody humbles him down. Hopefully Poirier can do it tonight.


Theres enough humble people in the UFC, what we need is more characters, thats what builds the excitement and the tension!


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

^^ I'm sorry for saying this But if you want excitement and tension other than the ones in the actual fight. Then go watch wwe in a corner


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AJClark said:


> Look deep inside yourself, grab your masculinity by the balls and tell me he doesn't look bloody sexy in them. You tell me that and you mean it... Can't do it, can you?


He doesn't have enough man booty to pull them off, imo. 

:wink03:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Time for the main event!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Man I have that feeling that I both hate and love. Nervous excitement! Stomach is doing somersaults


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Are they seriously comparing McGregor to Jordan?


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

McGregor should lose because of the stupid haircut alone.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh shit it's time. Time for the 1st of 2 main events; and neither of those is a title fight lol


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

please Diamond knock McGregor off of his high horse


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

New GOAT.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The Irish king will smash Poirer. His striking is ELITE. Poirer's already mentally defeated. McGregor genuinely believes he's the best fighter in the world, he has a confidence about him you only see once in a blue moon. I think he's some thing special personally.
> 
> He's not in the UFC to take part, he's here to take over.


Conor Mcgoat does it again.

Not here to take part. Here to take over.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow haha. Just wow my hands are shaking


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Should be a no contest. Shots to the back of the head sure seem to have been the knockout blows.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Conor looks great in another fight where he is given a favorable stylistic match up. I want to see him matched up with a wrester next.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

bad stoppage


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't even figure out where that landed - Dustin threw the fight!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

This outcome sullied the evening. What a let down


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I wanted a bit more myself. That was very anti-climactic, lol. 

But it's exciting nonetheless - a new contender emerges!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

McGregor Vs Korean Zombie or winner of Cub/Frankie


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Clearly those 2 shots to the back of the head finished the fight...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Conor looks great in another fight where he is given a favorable stylistic match up. I want to see him matched up with a wrester next.


Chad Mendes would handle him but not sure who else at FW besides Aldo.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Man I can't wait until someone shuts McGregor up...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

This didn't prove much! Aback of the head shot in there too. Disappointing all around.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Bloated up alpha fail member Mendes will get KO'd in the first round too. Dude was struggling with Nick Lentz.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I'lll be sleeping in a bed of credits tonight!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Think you guys are a bit picky. So so so so many fights that end via GnP/TKO have shots to the back of the head. Dominick Cruz had 1/2 in his finish tonight but no-one mentions that.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

I think people are letting their hate for mcgregor get the best of them. He looked like a killer tonight. Shots to the back of the head or not, the outcome would of have been the same sooner or later it was clear he was a level above Dustin.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

They looked legal to me, remember it isn't the "back of the head" it's the ducttape like strip from the top down to the back. As long as you are aiming for the ear you are fine.

Romero on the other hand...those were some BS shots.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone got a gif? I missed it


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm still struggling to see where the initial punch even landed, lol. Phantom punch! The fix is in!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

While the shots finished em that's the same one Rothwell did against The Reem, Weidman against Anderson in the 2nd bout, Brock vs Randy, Serra vs GSP, it's legit because it was on the feet and DP was moving. 

CM is impressively calm. Sign of great things to come in the future.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

War Conor! Love this guy. My third fav fighter to watch after Anderson and Mark Hunt. Love the way he fights, one of the few guys I'll buy a ppv to see


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm still struggling to see where the initial punch even landed, lol. Phantom punch! The fix is in!


They showed one replay that was a super close up and you see Conor land at the back of the head. I feel like the fight was stopped too soon.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I've said it before, McGregors confidence is on another level to other fighters. This is some thing else. FW division will crumble before him.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> CM is impressively calm. Sign of great things to come in the future.


He was calm but I really wasn't that impressed. Flukey ending kind of ruined it for me I guess.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I want McGregor Vs Cub/Korean Zombie or Frankie. But most of all I want MCgregor at LW Vs Diaz, the trash talk for that fight


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

John8204 said:


> They looked legal to me, remember it isn't the "back of the head" it's the ducttape like strip from the top down to the back. As long as you are aiming for the ear you are fine.
> 
> Romero on the other hand...those were some BS shots.


The two hammer fist strikes following the shot that rocked Poirier clearly landed to the back of the head. They were also the punches that made him go limp...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I hope Conor has to fight Edgar before the title so I can watch Frankie wipe the floor with him. I generally try not to "Hate" on fighters. But Conor could be the best ever and his mouth would still be bigger than his fighting ability. Dude is straight up annoying.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Lol chad mini mendez. Only conor can make something that corny sound funny.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Ya bunch a haters here.. the shot that rocked him was clean on the chin and it was over from there... shots to the back of the head in the chaos of a flurry do not spoil a TKO victory for me.. Connor did exactly what he said he would now I'm impressed


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I still feel Conor is over hyped, but I cannot help but be a fan of the guy because of his trash talk, not to mention he is a great striker. I can't get the thought of him Vs Nate Diaz out of my head, the trash talk would be legendary inside and outside of the cage.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I hope Conor has to fight Edgar before the title so I can watch Frankie wipe the floor with him. I generally try not to "Hate" on fighters. But Conor could be the best ever and his mouth would still be bigger than his fighting ability. Dude is straight up annoying.


frankie derailing a hype train is the worst thing that could happen. You may hate him, but he is good for the sport. Meanwhile who gives a hell ab frankie edgar. Hard fight for anyone but not someone you are like I CAN NOT WAIT FOR THIS FIGHT


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I could've been a fan of Mcgregor, finishing a fighter I thought would handle him.

But if the UFC are giving this guy the preferential treatment behind the scenes...and he's going along with it?...then I'm not cool with that.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

War McGregor!


Knew there'd be a load of people whinging about the 'back of the head' shots, shots I may add, that have finished many fights before and never got mentioned.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Even though I still want someone to serve some humble pie to Conor, I'll give credit when it's due. He looked very impressive, obviously has great knockout power, and was the total opposite of his usual douchebag persona at the post-fight press conference...but he hit Dustin in the back of the head, and those were the shots that essentially ended the fight. It wasn't intentional, but it happened.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice finish. Wasn't the back of the head. As Big John once explained, imagine a 1 inch wide bit of tape stuck to the back of your head from the top right down to the neck. Thats the area that's illegal. None of Conners shots hit Poirier there.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Here is gif of finish:


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

God damn he is so ******* crisp and loose in there. His spinning kicks are a joy to watch, not to mention his awesome sharp boxing and movement.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Conor made Dustin look like an amateur. Way too many haters in this thread, the punch that dropped him was the same one that's been KO'ing everyone (it bounced of the back of his ear). Some of you guys are really going to cry when this guy gets the next title shot after Mendes


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> the punch that dropped him was the same one that's been KO'ing everyone
> 
> I know if I were in there i'd be trying to hit that spot behind the ear, its obviously the sweet spot, anything around there and a fighters equilibrium is gone. Not sure why people are even talking about the back of the head, obviously it wasn't a back of the head punch, not even one of them was.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have only one question.

Was Dublin really on lockdown?


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Btw did Conor lose a tooth?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I have only one question.
> 
> Was Dublin really on lockdown?


At 4am in the morning, I think it may have been a bit of an exaggeration!


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Well , that was dissapointing...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

MK. said:


> Btw did Conor lose a tooth?


Nah, he's just Irish, they all look like that :thumb02:


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

CupCake said:


> Nah, he's just Irish, they all look like that :thumb02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Spite said:


> At 4am in the morning, I think it may have been a bit of an exaggeration!


Hmm... they said that everyone was at home and nobody was seen on the streets. I guess it all makes sense now.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Conor looked impressive and many levels above Poirier, actually. The first blow that knocked down Poirier was absolutely legit and accurate. Both shots that followed were hammer fists to the back of the head, no doubt, and that spoiled the perfect finish to me a lil bit. Not saying Conor acted deliberately dirty or anything, but he clearly had no care or preoccupation to avoid those back of the head blows. I don't think Poirier would recover from the first one, anyway.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Since I don't have the time to follow and watch UFC as much as beofre, this was actually the first time I saw McGregor in action and on TV (I have read some of the articles though). Not sure why the guy gets so much hate, but after the PPV, I love him. :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Leed said:


> Since I don't have the time to follow and watch UFC as much as beofre, this was actually the first time I saw McGregor in action and on TV (I have read some of the articles though). Not sure why the guy gets so much hate, but after the PPV, I love him. :thumb02:


Same. I never saw any footage of him anywhere before i watched the fight, like 10 minutes ago. Not sure what you mean by the hate thing though, i thought everyone loved the guy. I'm going to watch the documentary of him now to see where all the love/hate comes from.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Same. I never saw any footage of him anywhere before i watched the fight, like 10 minutes ago. Not sure what you mean by the hate thing though, i thought everyone loved the guy. I'm going to watch the documentary of him now to see where all the love/hate comes from.


Conor's love/hate comes from his interviews and promos as much as his fights. He has an interesting style, a mix of Diaz in your face boxing and Machida/Wonderboy Karate and he is brash and confident (and funny) on the mic. 
He has definitely gone for the sonnen styke polarising route with his career. I doubt there are many fans indifferent to him, many love him many hate him but everyone wants to see his fights.

I bet the documentary is fascinating.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

The hits on the back of the head completely spoiled this. I also think the stoppage was a tad early. Very anti-climactic ending to the build-up. I would have liked to have seen more fighting...


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I personally don't like Conor because he acts like a bully most of time. Going after Diego Sanchez's stuttering for example. It's cheap, and I can't stand people like that.

And he hit Dustin three times to the back of the head.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

sucrets said:


> The hits on the back of the head completely spoiled this. I also think the stoppage was a tad early. Very anti-climactic ending to the build-up. I would have liked to have seen more fighting...


There we're no hits to the back of the head. At least, none that we're illegal.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> I personally don't like Conor because he acts like a bully most of time. Going after Diego Sanchez's stuttering for example. It's cheap, and I can't stand people like that.
> 
> And he hit Dustin three times to the back of the head.


But since when is behind and above the ear the back of the head? The back of the head is the central line from the base of the neck to the top of the head. Not one of his punches landed there.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

meh, Poirier was talked up too much leading up to this fight. I'm sure the night on a cot helped as well. haha


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> There we're no hits to the back of the head. At least, none that we're illegal.


Yes, they *were* to the back of the head.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn people are letting their hate for Conor show here. Same when Hendo stopped Fedor. Get over it guys Dustin was beat before the fight even started. He got clipped with an elbow behind the ear and thwn turned his head away from punches. If you turn away as a guy is hitting you it's not his fault and he does not get DQd. Otherwise JDS would have gotten DQd againt Cain the first time and Cruz would have been DQd earlier that night. 

I'm sorry a fighter you hate won but it happens.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

sucrets said:


> Yes, they *were* to the back of the head.


Back of the head doesn't mean that whole area between the backs of the ears. Just the line running vertically down the middle of the skull down to the neck. Hitting your opponent just to the side of this line is legal. You might not like it, but those are the rules.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Conor was on another level. He thinks he's Champion level, and a level above the current Champion. I've no doubt he's top notch, but Aldo is quite a benchmark.

He's trading verbal jabs with Mendes now and seems very casual about it, I think he's expecting to face Aldo after Aldo beats Chad. Distracting 'Mini Mendes' with talk is one way to help make that scenario a reality.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Like Weidman said usually the fighter that's more relaxed and loose wins. Poirier looked great, had solid fundamentals and was using great technique but Conor was more relaxed and we saw why it wins.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rauno said:


> Same. I never saw any footage of him anywhere before i watched the fight, like 10 minutes ago. Not sure what you mean by the hate thing though, i thought everyone loved the guy. I'm going to watch the documentary of him now to see where all the love/hate comes from.


Check out the docs and vids under the MMA doc section. I posted it up there awhile ago. Shows deep insight into his mindset. 



edlavis88 said:


> Conor's love/hate comes from his interviews and promos as much as his fights. He has an interesting style, a mix of Diaz in your face boxing and Machida/Wonderboy Karate and he is brash and confident (and funny) on the mic.
> He has definitely gone for the sonnen styke polarising route with his career. I doubt there are many fans indifferent to him, many love him many hate him but everyone wants to see his fights.
> 
> I bet the documentary is fascinating.


For sure! 

He is new school because it's out of the box. I have a better idea now on what he's doing. He's basically freestyling inside the Octagon which is pretty neat because most people can't land those techniques other than Anderson and Pettis or the odd one off by other fighters. He's combined his pedigree of boxing w/ Karate motions and made it his own STYLE. This methodology is congruent to what professors of the sport have espoused in extracting what works in all areas of various martial arts and having essentially no set style. I never thought it would be an Irishman that would lead this. It takes someone who is as brash, daring and confident as he is to execute those type of techniques. Think about it those are high risk maneuvers he's pulling off.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I watched the documentary and all his fights in the UFC. He has 1 more fan from now on!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I just can't be a fan... I can't stand his overly smug attitude and bashing of other fighters. Sure he has backed up his claims so far and I guess his attitude has helped him gain fans but I just am not into that type of thing and hope someone will shut his mouth in the future.

In this fight I thought he looked loose but I didn't think he looked that great. I think Poirier was doing pretty good at disrupting McGregor's flow, it is too bad he can't take a punch better as I was especially interested to see how much of a fish McGregor is off his back.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lol Conor has schooled it.

You either want to see him fight, or you really really really want to see him fight and lose (if you're a dumb ass patriot with no sense of humor).


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I thought the first shot was JDS vs Cain 1 like, hitting Poirier behind his ear and rocking him hard, but legally. Next two shots were hammer fists to the back of the head. Poirier's head was pointing to the floor at that time and these two blows came down in a vertical line, not laterally, hitting the bak of his head.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I thought the first shot was JDS vs Cain 1 like, hitting Poirier behind his ear and rocking him hard, but legally. Next two shots were hammer fists to the back of the head. Poirier's head was pointing to the floor at that time and these two blows came down in a vertical line, not laterally, hitting the bak of his head.


Conor is coming for your leader, Jose. Don't be scared, homer!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I just rewatched the finish over and over and I will revise my opinion. Only the third blow looked to land on the back of the head. As I said before, I still did not see no dirty intention by McGregor, only lack of care.



Canadian Psycho said:


> Conor is coming for your leader, Jose. Don't be scared, homer!



Again calling me a homer. What's your excuse to be baiting me now? Frustration due to Cote's performance?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

That was the back of the head, I think he was doomed either way but that was clearly illegal. 








http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/1/1...rule-illegal-strikes-silva-prater-dq-yamasaki
McGregor's a great fighter and I cant wait to see him fight for the title.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The 3rd punch was clearly illegal, there are no ifs ands or buts about it. The 2nd one was close but there is one view that shows it hit the "side" of the back of the head so may have theoretically been legal... I actually dislike the rules on this subject because it makes it extremely hard to tell if a blow is illegal(especially in the moment) and makes it even harder to determine intent. If they would just make all shots to the back of the head(actual back of the head, not just the 1 inch strip...) then it would be a lot easier to determine illegal strikes and it would deter guys like McGregor from throwing these dangerous punches.

What I didn't and still don't like about this finish is that the 2nd and 3rd punches clearly have an effect on Poirier. He had caught himself but those punches buckled him and then McGregor finished him. Without those punches there is a chance that Poirier would have recovered.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

slapshot said:


> That was the back of the head, I think he was doomed either way but that was clearly illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm gonna go with Big john. Listen from 2 minutes in:-


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^^ So, Big John just said the third shot was illegall, right?


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

This diagram is bad and misleading, the picture on the left shows a surface area that is at least twice as large as the more correct picture on the right..



slapshot said:


> That was the back of the head, I think he was doomed either way but that was clearly illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Meh, this whole illegal blow stuff is splitting hairs. McGregor is just the better fighter. He proved it the first 1:45 of the fight and it was the hook that ended it (a hook thrown at level trajectory), the rest of the stuff is incidental.

Mendes is a tough fight for Connor. He hasn't faced elite wrestling in his somewhat protected run.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Conor clearly was the better fighter. It's not like the W was a fluke.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

And again, I go back to my previous comment. How many shots have we seen hit the back or the head in a finishing flurry that go totally un mentioned on here, let alone nearly 10 pages worth? I'd even guess to say it happens at least 2-3 times every event, yet Conor does it and there is an uproar. It's not like he intentionally aimed them there, this isnt Vitor we are talking about.

Clearly a case of Conor beginning to get the success he's been talking about all this time and the fact his hype may be becoming legitimate, people dont like it. *ALL ABOARD THE HATE TRAIN*


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

The other thing that big John says is that if you throw a shot and the opponent turns his head so that it hits the back of the head, that is also a legal blow, but your told by the ref to watch your punches. Big John knows the story.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Killz said:


> And again, I go back to my previous comment. How many shots have we seen hit the back or the head in a finishing flurry that go totally un mentioned on here, let alone nearly 10 pages worth? I'd even guess to say it happens at least 2-3 times every event, yet Conor does it and there is an uproar. It's not like he intentionally aimed them there, this isnt Vitor we are talking about.
> 
> Clearly a case of Conor beginning to get the success he's been talking about all this time and the fact his hype may be becoming legitimate, people dont like it. *ALL ABOARD THE HATE TRAIN*


This, its the new cool things to hate Conor.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

MK. said:


> This, its the new cool things to hate Conor.


Great, cause K Daisuke will start liking him again now!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

But when you bring the term "hate", you are blowing things out of proportion as well. I have't seen no hate against Conor so far. 

Apparently to call things as they are will automatically turn you into a hater or fan boy.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> But when you bring the term "hate", you are blowing things out of proportion as well.* I have't seen no hate against Conor so far. *
> 
> Apparently to call things as they are will automatically turn you into a hater or fan boy.


So you have?

It's the fact that when it's someone else it barely gets mentioned, but when Conor does it there's an uproar. People love to hate McGregor and will try and make any excuse they can think of work. While he'll keep knocking fools out (Edgar I can see giving him trouble though, his wrestling is too good) and smiling on route to a title shot :thumb02:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

K R Y said:


> So you have?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the fact that when it's someone else it barely gets mentioned, but when Conor does it there's an uproar. People love to hate McGregor and will try and make any excuse they can think of work. While he'll keep knocking fools out (Edgar I can see giving him trouble though, his wrestling is too good) and smiling on route to a title shot :thumb02:



"Uproar", no doubt. This is not only expected but also desired by him. I just think the word "hate" is been thrown around in a way it's actually assuming a different meaning. Maybe a semantic metamorphosis, because, really, even when Conor puffed up attitude may not be appreciated by some, there's no reason to people to hate on him, like they would have to hate, Caraway, for example *.

PS: * Or Tim Kennedy level of hate. People have wished he would have been killed in the war around here. That's true hate.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I called the KO as soon as McGregor landed those heavy two left hands which put Dustin on the back foot. Back of the head or not, i think McGregor was too much for him and he'd have finished it in that first round regardless. I'm far from convinced the initial shot was illegal, but I'm pretty sure it was McGregor's night.

Did anyone else notice how big McGregor looked next to Dustin? He's a huge featherweight and must cut quite a bit of weight, he always looks very gaunt at the weigh ins.

Those questioning his striking skills I think are being a little short sighted. While he takes some shots in every fight, Conor has completely outclassed every one of his opponents on the feet. He adapts once he's felt things out, like in the Marcus Brimage fight where he started throwing those big looping uppercuts which ultimately finished Brimage. Has anyone seen him throw them since? Not to that extent because he hasn't needed it / found a home for it. He sees the punch that will land and uses it over and over. Last night it was the big left hand. It's also only a matter of time before one of those spinning kicks lands and he knocks someone out in spectacular fashion.

The arrogance has gone up yet another notch though. I preferred the slightly more toned down Conor but in the cage he is so good to watch. Definitely a handful for anyone who fights him and due to his size advantage I'm not sure whether any wrestlers can even take him down.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

DonRifle said:


> Great, cause K Daisuke will start liking him again now!


Now don't you go there! I WILL HAUNT YOUR DREAMS!

Even though I lean towards negative, Conor McGregor is very indifferent to me. I just don't like his bully tactics, that's all.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Those are the exact same shots that Manhoef finished Marshall with last week and half the internet was saying that Marshall took a dive.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

King Daisuke said:


> Now don't you go there! I WILL HAUNT YOUR DREAMS!
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I lean towards negative, Conor McGregor is very indifferent to me. * I just don't like his bully tactics, that's all. *



But you love Sonnen's...


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

"Bully tactics". How is anyone a bully in a sport where you are SUPPOSED to fight and beat another man in a cage? If you can bully another fighter its called WINNING.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

^^ there's something called respect and being humble. That shockingly exists in fighting!!!!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> He is new school because it's out of the box. I have a better idea now on what he's doing. He's basically freestyling inside the Octagon which is pretty neat because most people can't land those techniques other than Anderson and Pettis or the odd one off by other fighters. He's combined his pedigree of boxing w/ Karate motions and made it his own STYLE. This methodology is congruent to what professors of the sport have espoused in extracting what works in all areas of various martial arts and having essentially no set style. I never thought it would be an Irishman that would lead this. It takes someone who is as brash, daring and confident as he is to execute those type of techniques. Think about it those are high risk maneuvers he's pulling off.


I think it's not only looking for non-standard technique, but also HOW he trains plays a big role in why he is able to use those techniques. In several interviews he has criticized his opponents and their training methods mentioning that they spar hard all the time while he himself does a lot of soft sparring. I guess he is right there.
Now, in a full contact sport like MMA where one of the goals in the striking department is to KO your opponent you might think that full contact sparring is the (only) way to go, but it's not. With full contact sparring you get tough (that's why you should also do it), but you don't improve your technique. In full contact sparring you will only do those techniques that work ARLEADY for you, but won't try out new techniques, because you would have to pay everytime that technique doesn't work. And new techniques more than not don't work in the beginning, because you have to get used to it. In playful light sparring you have an atmosphere that invites you much more to try out unconventional technique, because you don't have to pay as much if it doesn't work in the first time.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Killz said:


> And again, I go back to my previous comment. How many shots have we seen hit the back or the head in a finishing flurry that go totally un mentioned on here, let alone nearly 10 pages worth? I'd even guess to say it happens at least 2-3 times every event, yet Conor does it and there is an uproar. It's not like he intentionally aimed them there, this isnt Vitor we are talking about.
> 
> Clearly a case of Conor beginning to get the success he's been talking about all this time and the fact his hype may be becoming legitimate, people dont like it. *ALL ABOARD THE HATE TRAIN*


I never said that it was called correctly or a rule thats enforced regularly but some of the strikes were to the back of the head, I dont think the fight would have had a different outcome but it would be nice if the ref's and the judges would start to get their shit together someday.



MK. said:


> This, its the new cool things to hate Conor.


I think he's awesome but Im simply making an observation, im not assigning worth..


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

The punch that drops Poirier is basically to the back of the ear and glances over the back of the head, because Poirier ducks down while the punch already flows -> legal blow.

First hammerfist is the ear, second hammerfist glances the top of the head (which would be illegal, but it's unintentional and only one strike in the heat of the moment, which has happened in a lot of fights and never had consequences), the two follow up strikes are to the side of the face (legal).


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

prospect said:


> ^^ there's something called respect and being humble. That shockingly exists in fighting!!!!


Not being respectful and humble is not equal to bullying.

Respect in martial arts is respecting the GAME. Which means training well and doing everything right. If any of these guys were truly 'arrogant', they wouldn't feel the need to listen to and train with other masters and fighters. Martial arts is a lot of making mistakes, learning new things and improving. 

Its not bowing and continuously saying youre not worthy. Beneath the visage, Mcgregor is a humble guy because he's learned from his losses and has looked to sources outside himself to improve. If you notice also, AFTER the fight is over, he bows and shakes his opponents hand and doesnt say a bad thing about them

The UFC is a competitive fighting organization where guys and girl beat on each other in order to get a ridiculously over sized GOLDEN belt that says they are champions of the world. You can pretend to be humble in this context, but by being part of this structure, you are actively trying to be recognized and placed above others in competitive environment. It's an ego driven pursuit. I'm not saying respect has no place in it, but the idea of 'humility' rings hollow when placed in this context.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

prospect said:


> ^^ there's something called respect and being humble. That shockingly exists in fighting!!!!


Humble? In MMA?? :laugh:

All fighters think they are the best in the world. They can bow and play the respect card all they want, but its a load bollocks. Saying "I really respect his skills... but I think im better then him" is both patronizing and the very definition of NOT humble.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

A fighter is arrogant in thinking he's the best. As conor says he's Also humble in winning and in defeat. You should always be humble in the gym too . 
Sure you could try to get inside your opponents head. But That's not what I'm talking about here.... 
Agree to disagree


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

1) McGregor needs to watch his defence a little bit as he moves into fights with the likes of Chad Mendes.

2) To say McGregor broke the rules is absolute bullshit. He didn't land the first punch to the back of the head, and MAYBE caught him with one hammerfist in the flurry (which happens nearly everytime anyone is looking for the stoppage as their opponent turns their head).

3) McGregor is insanely impressive in how fluid his striking is, how calm and confident he is, and how surprisingly powerful he is. He's completely right in talking about his body mechanics. After the fight, before watching it, he was pissed off cause he leaned into the punch too much to land it, feeling it as it happened.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> second hammerfist glances the top of the head (which would be illegal, but it's unintentional and only one strike in the heat of the moment, which has happened in a lot of fights and never had consequences)


Blows to the top of the head are legal.


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

did poirier go out? I wish there was another camera angle showing poiriers face once he hit the ground


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Blows to the top of the head are legal.


Pause at 00:08 in Voiceless video and see that third blow wasn't top of the head, though.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Humble? In MMA?? :laugh:
> 
> All fighters think they are the best in the world. They can bow and play the respect card all they want, but its a load bollocks. Saying "I really respect his skills... but I think im better then him" is both patronizing and the very definition of NOT humble.


Exactly. "I'm a real humble guy. I just need a novelty size golden belt to say I'm the best in world to feel satisfied with life."


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman, you're aware that you've defended Vitor Belfort a million times yet he's literally made a livelihood out of strikes to the back of the head right?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

tight said:


> did poirier go out? I wish there was another camera angle showing poiriers face once he hit the ground


I think he did. Rogan mentioned he was still on wobbly legs when he complained to the ref.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Rogan was saying all kinds of BS after that fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> MMA-Sportsman, you're aware that *you've defended Vitor Belfort a million times* yet he's literally made a livelihood out of *strikes to the back of the head *right?



Go fetch any quote I am defending Vitor for hitting people's back of the head, please. I'll be waiting. 

Tic, tac, tic, tac, tic, tac...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Pause at 00:08 in Voiceless video and see that third blow wasn't top of the head, though.


I didnt say it was. I was merely responding to Voiceless' comment regards blows to the top of the head being illegal.

Ive watched the video several times. I really dont see any of the blows as illegal.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I didnt say it was. I was merely responding to Voiceless' comment regards blows to the top of the head being illegal.
> 
> Ive watched the video several times. I really dont see any of the blows as illegal.


The third blow technically landed on the wrong area, but it was more like consequence of Poirier falling and turning his head. I really don't think it affected the result, though.

@ Clyde:

...tic, tac, tic, tac,...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> The third blow technically landed on the wrong area, but it was more like consequence of Poirier falling and turning his head. I really don't think it affected the result, though.


Agreed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> The third blow technically landed on the wrong area, but it was more like consequence of Poirier falling and turning his head. I really don't think it affected the result, though.
> 
> @ Clyde:
> 
> ...tic, tac, tic, tac,...


I dont get why you are labouring over this so much? This has happened literally hundreds of times in other fights by other fighters and never been scrutinised as much as this.


P.S... stop baiting Clyde


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Killz said:


> I dont get why you are labouring over this so much? This has happened literally hundreds of times in other fights by other fighters and never been scrutinised as much as this.
> 
> 
> P.S... stop baiting Clyde


What laboring? This is just participating in an ongoing conversation about one aspect of the fight, and I have changed my position from the first time I saw the fight already.

And I find strange you say I am the one baiting Clyde when he was the one doing the baiting by specifically calling me out making nonsense associations about me "defending" Vitor and his back of the head fouls in this thread. I am just waiting for him to back up what he just said or just to come forward and say "never mind".


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> What laboring? This is just participating in an ongoing conversation about one aspect of the fight, and I have changed my position from the first time I saw the fight already.
> 
> And I find strange you say I am the one baiting Clyde when he was the one doing the baiting by specifically calling me out making nonsense associations about me "defending" Vitor and his back of the head fouls in this thread. I am just waiting for him to back up what he just said or just to come forward and say "never mind".


It's a discussion that is going round and round and round. It hit the back of the head, it didnt hit the back of the head, Pause the video on 0:0000056436 milisecond and you can see the exact moment of contact etc etc. It's laboring and it's something that simply does not happen with most other fighters. It's the Jon Jones level of scrutiny all over again but on a smaller scale.


Him saying you defend Vitor, is not. He never once said you defend Vitor when he hits to the back of the head, he said you defend him in general. I have no idea if that is true or not but saying 'Tic, Toc' several times in different posts is baiting, no 2 ways about it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Killz said:


> It's a discussion that is going round and round and round. It hit the back of the head, it didnt hit the back of the head, Pause the video on 0:0000056436 milisecond and you can see the exact moment of contact etc etc. It's laboring and it's something that simply does not happen with most other fighters. It's the Jon Jones level of scrutiny all over again but on a smaller scale.


So, the point is the laboring or because the laboring is about the man in your sig, then? Anyway, it was no laboring for me at all. I am enjoying the discussion.


Killz said:


> Him saying you defend Vitor, is not. He never once said you defend Vitor when he hits to the back of the head, he said you defend him in general. I have no idea if that is true or not but saying 'Tic, Toc' several times in different posts is baiting, no 2 ways about it.


Oh sure, man, he just happened to innocently write post *in a of a McGregor's thread* containing two sentences, one saying I defended *Vitor* "millions of times" and then proceed to say *Vitor* used to hit the back of the head of people, and leave the association to others to make. Not trying to discredit me or anything, right?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> I dont get why you are labouring over this so much? This has happened literally hundreds of times in other fights by other fighters and never been scrutinised as much as this.
> 
> 
> P.S... stop baiting Clyde


Man fuk this shit. Send me a PM when this site's over it's period.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Conor was awesome. Been well and truely on the hype train since before the Brimage fight, and so glad I hopped on early. Conor's coming for that belt. He made Poirer look like a can, which is not easy to do, Dustin's a beast. His mindset is unlike anyone else in MMA. He's destined to be a star, and Jose better keep that belt close for now, he's not going to have it much longer. War The Notorious!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Go fetch any quote I am defending Vitor for hitting people's back of the head, please. I'll be waiting.
> 
> Tic, tac, tic, tac, tic, tac...


Clyde, you lazy bastard, your time is up and you brought me nothing and now I really had to "labour" like a mother fvcker to find those quotes I am defending Vitor for hitting people's back of the head (that *I've* requested :confused05 all by myself and worse, this *disgraceful honesty of mine* will force me to even publish them for you. :laugh:

*But be fair while reading, though.* I clearly disapprove it and *I am mostly saying similar things I did about McGregor*, like lack of intention, opponents head movement, fast flurries...



MMA-Sportsman said:


> The events he did hit the back of opponents heads is kind of overenphasized, this cannot be suggested as a cheating trademark. Happened a couple of times, *not pretty to see*, but I don't think the shots were planned to land there.





MMA-Sportsman said:


> Yeah, but I still think the speed of his multiple punches sequence combined with opponents turning their heads trying to get away is the main reason of these events.* I think he's been reckless at most while trying to bring a quick end to the fight. Maybe...*


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

So to summarise...

-Great fight

-Conor is impressive

-Poirier is back to the drawing board

-Life goes on....


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Clyde, you lazy bastard, your time is up and you brought me nothing and now I really had to "labour" like a mother fvcker to find those quotes I am defending Vitor for hitting people's back of the head (that *I've* requested :confused05 all by myself and worse, this *disgraceful honesty of mine* will force me to even publish them for you. :laugh:
> 
> *But be fair while reading, though.* I clearly disapprove it and *I am mostly saying similar things I did about McGregor*, like lack of intention, opponents head movement, fast flurries...


Sorry I didnt actually see you reference me mate. Btw I thought I was being accused of baiting too 

Killz was right though. I wasnt saying "You defend Vitor hitting in the back of the head", what I meant was that you, 420whatever and I think someone else are almost trying to make the point that the only thing that happened in this fight was this illegal strike which ended it. You would happily say Vitor is a beast, without having to say "...but he hits in the back of the head".

Conor dropped Poirier with a legal punch after a damn impressive performance. He landed a punch on the ground which put Poirier out, and then followed it up with a hammer fist which probably did hit the back of the head. For me, it's irrelevant to talk about it because it's not an important part of the fight. Guys you like, like Vitor for example, have been well known for hitting there so it's not like it's something that should reserve you from praising the performance, you get me man?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I remember people going mad when Erick Silva was dq'ed after finishing Carlo Prater with 4-5 back of the head shots. People arguing it should of stood as a tko win... people just switch up there arguments to make there point.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> I remember people going mad when Erick Silva was dq'ed after finishing Carlo Prater with 4-5 back of the head shots. People arguing it should of stood as a tko win... people just switch up there arguments to make there point.


To be fair though, Erick Silva landed 3 light shots to the back of the head to start, and then finished Prater off with like 10 clean blows. I believe he may have hit the head once or twice again as the ref was already running in.

Imo that's fair game. You're opponent isn't defending, they are turning their face in a different direction.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To be fair though, Erick Silva landed 3 light shots to the back of the head to start, and then finished Prater off with like 10 clean blows. I believe he may have hit the head once or twice again as the ref was already running in.
> 
> Imo that's fair game. You're opponent isn't defending, they are turning their face in a different direction.


Sure, it's just the inconsistency you see from fans that i am getting at. Neither McGregor or Silva's back of the head shots actually contributed to the finish.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Well, I'm gonna go with Big john. Listen from 2 minutes in:-


Thank god that's current..










If some of those are not illegal strikes to the back of the head then all of Jon Jones's eye pokes where to the forehead....


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

i only see one shot the could be considered illegal? (the 3rd shot). MAYBE the punch standing was to the back of the head but that is something that happens that cant be prevented. They were both standing and not clinched. If you turn your head when a punch is coming towards your jaw and it hits the back of your head then damn, guess you are shit out of luck.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Does anyone think Poirier could have won the fight without the 'illegal blows' ?

If not they need to:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> Does anyone think Poirier could have won the fight without the 'illegal blows' ?
> 
> If not they need to:


yeah im with you, fk the rules lets give them barbwire baseball bats..

If anyone needs to shut up its the people who falsely believe the rules dont matter if your going to win anyway.


xxpillowxxjp said:


> i only see one shot the could be considered illegal? (the 3rd shot). MAYBE the punch standing was to the back of the head but that is something that happens that cant be prevented. They were both standing and not clinched. If you turn your head when a punch is coming towards your jaw and it hits the back of your head then damn, guess you are shit out of luck.


The second third and fourth strikes are Illegal, Im not counting the left hook as a illegal blow. Its clear as day to me.. 

Clearly he was targeting the back of the head.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

heh..


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Thank god that's current..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jab to judge distance
1st punch hits the guard
2nd punch hits behind the ear then skims up across the back of the head
3rd punch hits around the ear
4th punch misses
5th and 6th both solid to the face


Not sure which of those punches are illegal?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^^ Now he made you labour.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

That initial hook that got it started is lovely. Man, Conor knows how to punch. Stance. Hips. Everything. Beautiful.


----------

